# Mobile Off-Grid Living Environment (MOGLE)



## Tuberider (Aug 28, 2017)

Hi all

Have converted the old works 6.5 tonne van to a fully off grid motorhome including patio (Tail lift!). Only use sites when hooking up with mates and find we meet the most interesting people when in the wild. Looking forward to exchanging ideas.

See you on the road

Mark and Tracy
:wave:


----------



## REC (Aug 28, 2017)

Wow, that sounds like the good life! Welcome!


----------



## Makzine (Aug 28, 2017)

Hello and :welcome:


----------



## GeoffL (Aug 28, 2017)

Hi and welcome! There were a few units like yours at the last Maker Session; some really nice conversions. Hope to meet with you some day.


----------



## wildebus (Aug 28, 2017)

Hi,
love to see some photos.  Tailgate lift as a patio sounds good.  
I've seen a few box vans where people have made a little porch at the rear and used the shutter door to close off when leaving


----------



## jeanette (Aug 28, 2017)

Hi and:welcome::camper:


----------



## phillybarbour (Aug 28, 2017)

Hi and welcome, van sounds different would be great to see it any pics.


----------



## harrow (Aug 29, 2017)

Sounds interesting

:welcome:


----------



## Pauljenny (Aug 30, 2017)

Welcome.
Have you considered taking out full membership?
You'll get access to all the latest inside info, juicy discounts and much more.


----------



## GreggBear (Aug 31, 2017)

Tuberider said:


> Hi all
> 
> Have converted the old works 6.5 tonne van to a fully off grid motorhome including patio (Tail lift!). Only use sites when hooking up with mates and find we meet the most interesting people when in the wild. Looking forward to exchanging ideas.
> 
> ...



Hey guys welcome. What type of van are you in? Piccies would be nice we like a good piccy on here! Hope you're both having a ball. Hopefully see you out there sometime.:welcome::camper::goodluck::drive::have fun::cool1:


----------



## Robmac (Aug 31, 2017)

Just my kind of van.

If she'd let me have one! 

Welcome


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Aug 31, 2017)

Robmac said:


> Just my kind of van.
> 
> If she'd let me have one!
> 
> Welcome



Just tell her you could keep some chickens on the patio.


----------



## n brown (Aug 31, 2017)

Sharon the Cat said:


> Just tell her you could keep some chickens on the patio.


 you may laugh but i knew a dutch guy who travelled with 6 chickens in a wicker box on the back of his merc- they never laid an egg, he wasn't the cleverest cloggie in the shoe shop !


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 31, 2017)

n brown said:


> you may laugh but i knew a dutch guy who travelled with 6 chickens in a wicker box on the back of his merc- they never laid an egg, he wasn't the cleverest cloggie in the shoe shop !


Was not a well hatched plan.


----------



## rockape (Aug 31, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> Was not a well hatched plan.


Was until his big hens packed in.


----------

